
Codebabes.com | Learn Coding and Web Development the Fun Way - choult
http://codebabes.com/
======
dang
All: this post was killed by user flags. Although it seems like an elaborate
troll, we've unkilled the post so those who find the discussion productive can
continue it.

We're killing other posts from this domain as duplicates.

------
choult
Please note, I am posting this with despair - it's little surprise that women
are under-represented in our industry if this kind of thing can stand.

~~~
porker
100% agree. This is offensive and sexist. I'm a man and I'm offended, and can
only imagine how women must find it.

~~~
PedroBatista
And porn degrades women right?

Why are you offended? Do you really think this is a serious website? maybe the
next Codecademy.

On a lighter note, its really funny how you think "women must find it"
offensive, but not for a single second you even thought that same statement is
really really sexist.

ps: About the website, on my scale between love it and hate it, its in the
"who gives a f __*? " category. Daytime television if full of this cheesy type
of stuff.

~~~
porker
> And porn degrades women right?

Yes.

> On a lighter note, its really funny how you think "women must find it"
> offensive, but not for a single second you even thought that same statement
> is really really sexist.

I am aware, I spent 10 minutes before posting trying to find a way to phrase
it without sounding like that. Either I removed it entirely and sounded
without empathy, or I left it in and sounded patronising. What would be an
improved way to say it? I'm listening and I would like to learn.

~~~
thanatropism
> What would be an improved way to say it?

Not say it. Don't just assume you know the experience of the Other because you
read some Tumblr blogs.

------
alxjrvs
I am not going to speak for everyone. Porn isn't inherently bad, although the
porn industry has a tendency to be incredibly manipulative and harmful to
women.

This, however, is technical training. This says that programmers are people
who want to look at models who are dressed like some board-driven abstract
costume aimed to give straight 14 year olds get an erection. It says that
programmers are male, and "men like babes", so therefore, men might want this.

This is harmful to our culture. This is harmful to women programmers, who now
have further proof that they don't 'belong' here, that programming is 'for'
them. This devalues what people think of me, and what I consider to be my
craft.

This is C- misogynist garbage aimed at my community, and I don't fucking
appreciate it.

------
bowlofpetunias
It's definitely tasteless, but for once, despite the theme, it has little to
do with our industry, and actually very little with sexism unless you take the
radical view that women should _never_ be portrait in such a way.

There's a fundamental difference between exploiting one aspect of women and
bringing that exploitation where it doesn't belong or basing your entire
attitude towards women on that one aspect.

This is just soft porn under a domain name that ends with "babes.com". Most of
us are okay with the existence of such things (and that's an understatement),
and somebody was bound to exploit this predominantly mail target audience.

It's just too bad it's now being associated with our industry when we really
don't need that shit.

But please don't make this part of the narrative around the very real problem
of sexism in our industry. This is just a red herring, and maybe just a troll.

------
petercooper
It has to be a joke, right? The video on the subscription page sounds like a
total parody of an elevator pitch:
[https://codebabes.com/user/register?destination=subscription](https://codebabes.com/user/register?destination=subscription)
.. "leveraging sexual desire" .. having a woman take off an item of clothing
each time you pass a quiz? If this had come out April 1st, it would have
easily passed as a creative April Fools joke.

------
nidx
The PHP Virgin QUIZ is full of wrong answers!

1\. To run PHP code it needs to be processed by a web server. They say TRUE.
The answer is FALSE. \- php-cli is used a lot (composer/phpunit/etc...)

2\. If you inspect the source of a web page, will you ever see the PHP code?
They Say YES. The Answer is FALSE \- I mean maybe if you enable phps (php
source) in your web server, but in most usage never.

4.In the following code snippet, 'print' is what? <?php print("Hello beautiful
world!"); ?> They say it s a variable. That might be true given that a
variable can be a closure function, but the real answer is a function!

UGH!

~~~
Altreus
False. print is a language construct

[http://uk1.php.net/manual/en/function.print.php](http://uk1.php.net/manual/en/function.print.php)

~~~
jcmurrayii
+1 - oddly enough, my first thought in reading someone's report on the
'incorrectness' of their answers, and yet, adding to the misinformation.

Hint: any php 'function' that can be called without parens, is a language
construct. Some of our favorite impostor 'functions' in php: echo, unset,
isset, die, include, require

------
HellaMedusa
Female developer here! I feel like this _has_ to be click bait, right? No one
is seriously positing this site as a serious way to learn to code. Right?

"So how did you get into development, Mr. Job Candidate?"

"It all started when I successfully completed every fap session at
Codebabes.com..."

~~~
fortyseven
I suppose it might give one a leg up if they were applying for a job as
webmaster for a porn site.

------
alinajaf
This is surely satire? I refuse to believe that they're actually doing this
seriously.

~~~
beaker52
I think it's real:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CodeBabes](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodeBabes)

------
areis
I love the part where they teach about how ints and floats are primitives in
JS. And that the answer to "In programming lingo what word means to put two
things together?" is "Love" (after the first video).

------
pxlbryn
This is why we can't have nice things...

It's hard to believe that anyone in this industry - after everything that's
gone down in recent years - would be ignorant enough to create this.

There's a direct link in "Our Philosophy" to [http://programming-
motherfucker.com/](http://programming-motherfucker.com/) (which also seems
terribly misguided) but I really hope - for Zed's sake - that he's not
involved in this idiotic project.

I guess they're winning though, if they got on the front page of HN.

~~~
dragonwriter
> It's hard to believe that anyone in this industry - after everything that's
> gone down in recent years - would be ignorant enough to create this.

It's very easy to believe that someone with knowledge of this industry would
believe that there is an audience for this, and its not surprising that
someone in this industry would think that profiting from targeting such an
audience is a good (for them) thing to do.

There's nothing about either the technical or business side of this industry
that should give any reason to think that, _whatever they might know
factually_ , people in this industry in any capacity are somehow especially
more socially responsible (as opposed to narrowly self-interested) than the
rest of the population.

Even if you believe that people in our industry are unusually intelligent on
average, there's no reason to think there's a particularly strong correlation
between intelligence and any particular moral orientation (though, for some
reason, people seem to _want_ to believe that "intelligent" implies "shares my
values".)

------
glenra
The first CSS video says "the property and value are separated by a colon
(which she pronounces "colin") as the head of some guy shows up in that
position, then the narrator says "no, not that Colin". I don't recognize the
guy, but I'm really bad at recognizing celebrities. Who is that face, and is
he somebody who would be well-recognized in the UK?

Direct link to the relevant video snippet:
[http://youtu.be/HFmaW5WYxe0?t=1m1s](http://youtu.be/HFmaW5WYxe0?t=1m1s)

~~~
underwater
That's Colin Powell
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_Powell](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_Powell)).

------
dashr
FYI: Its a Drupal7 site hosted on new jersey linode so they can't really be
php haters - maybe self-haterz. Using TypeKit. Sophisticated enough to include
a custom server header and a California specific Privacy Policy but a UK one
(although it could be copied). Video by Wistia.

\-- HEADERS --

Server The Codebabes server

\-- Traceroute --

8 router3-fmt.linode.com (65.49.10.218) 14.891 ms 9.519 ms 14.410 ms

9 li679-236.members.linode.com (23.239.1.236) 10.002 ms 9.691 ms 9.229 ms

\----

------
youngtaff
WTF?

As an industry are we incapable of learning anything from our past fuckups?

------
rjknight
Oh dear. Not again.

------
pikachu_is_cool
I can't believe this is actually upsetting people.... it's just a softcore
porn site that's coding themed. That's it.

------
ew
Some of the answers in the quizzes are deliberately wrong... interesting,
purposely making it frustrating so people subscribe to skip.

------
xutopia
What the fuck? Do we really need this?

------
Altreus
This site and I share a very strong link.

Apparently neither of us consider PHP to be programming.

------
malditojavi
Any idea who is behind this? Cause definitly this is made for making money.

------
seanccox
This is the definition of (s)exploitation.

Apologies for reacting without reading clearly.

~~~
choult
I'd suggest reading my comment first:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7646303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7646303)

~~~
seanccox
Many apologies. I sat through a conversation last night, the gist of which
was, 'Women are not exploited by the tech industry'.

I didn't turn on my brain, and reacted. I'm sorry, Choult. Thanks for
directing my attention to your comment.

~~~
choult
Hey, that's alright - right reaction, wrong target!

~~~
seanccox
Thanks for being understanding. I'm going to have to reign in that impulse to
shoot the messenger.

------
maybe
Oh no

------
siegecraft
They're just disrupting the established programming education institutions.
Why all the hand-wringing?

